# Sage Oracle making clicking noises



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

My (out of warranty) Sage Oracle machine is making a loud clicking noise and I've noticed the hot water outlet is leaking into the drip tray. The clicking is clearly audible in the video linked here.

I'm nervous about shipping my machine off for repair but it seems like this is the only option. Does anybody have any thoughts on what its likely to be and whether its terminal?

Regards,
Tony


----------



## billybinns (May 2, 2021)

I have recently had the same problem, the machine has a clutch which operates when there is a blockage or other issue in the grinder. I did a full strip down & clean on the grinder, put it back together and still had the same problem with the noisy and rather alarming clicking from the machine / clutch.

I then read somewhere that under / lightly roasted beans can be very hard and affect the grinder. I binned the beans opened a new pack of freshly roasted beans, the problem had gone away.

I have been getting my beans from the same roaster for a couple of years and put it down to a one off, these things happen.

once again happy with my Barista Touch


----------



## Sweepy (Sep 7, 2016)

Thats very interesting, I’ve also used the same beans from the same roaster since owning the machine. That said, I’m not convinced it’s grinder related though as the noise happens when the machine is warming up and the grinder isn’t in use at that point. Also there is water dripping from the hot water outlet on the machine and I’ve noticed water internally within the tool tray which I don’t think should be there.


----------



## billybinns (May 2, 2021)

I also had the water dripping into the tool tray, don’t know why it did it but it seemed to resolve itself, I thought maybe I haven’t replaced the water tank correctly but don’t know for sure.

I hear my other half moving about upstairs must me time to strike the machine up


----------

